# PIKMIN3!



## reedstr16 (Jan 6, 2009)

so i have some stuff on pikmin 3 somewebsites and stuff 

most of this stuff is actually the wiimake of the first pikmin sorry but it is still cool.!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlFwKkylYvA&feature=related

the japanese website is in the iformation part to the  right 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsA2c1_guYc&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlGCCMLQcKM&feature=related


sorry if this was already known it is new news to me!!!! i will find some more stuff and so can yyou jst post it!


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Shuhsd6Zlx8

heres another video


oh and also people tell me what you think!


----------



## cody6695 (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes, it is real. Also they are "wii-making" pikman 1 for wii, just adding in the motion controles...if it is more then $29 (even $19) it will fail.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 6, 2009)

cody6695 said:
			
		

> Yes, it is real. Also they are "wii-making" pikman 1 for wii, just adding in the motion controles...if it is more then $29 (even $19) it will fail.


ya i knew about that but i didnt know about this wow did you know about that???


----------



## MygL (Jan 6, 2009)

nvm just read


----------



## cody6695 (Jan 6, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> nvm just read


No. They are making a 3rd one AND re-making the first.


----------



## cody6695 (Jan 6, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> cody6695 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Knew for  good 3 months. (About both of it)


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UARVqmMqpFQ

heres another


and also it looks like they are just doing the first three pikmin yellow red and blue i didnt see the white or purple or any new ones


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 6, 2009)

cody6695 said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow where was i??? so i heard it was coming out march 9th is that true????


----------



## cody6695 (Jan 6, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> cody6695 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have heared that one of them was coming out then, but not both. And im not sure what one it is. Ill look in a minuite.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 6, 2009)

ok

by the way how do you like my new avatar i thought it was funny lol... found it on google


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2009)

All of those videos are for the Wiimake version of the original Pikmin...


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 7, 2009)

o are you serious lol i feal like i am stupid lol no wonder there was only olimar and only the old pikmin are int it i am so stupid lol


----------



## SilverCyrus (Jan 7, 2009)

cody6695 said:
			
		

> Yes, it is real. Also they are "wii-making" pikman 1 for wii, just adding in the motion controles...if it is more then $29 (even $19) it will fail.


i would buy the wii make for 35 dollars or more.....i really like the pikmin games....

yah i cant wait for them to come out


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> All of those videos are for the Wiimake version of the original Pikmin...


Yes, the "Pikmin 3" as some people are calling it, is nothing more than a "Wiimake" of the original 2 pikmin games for GC unfortunately.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 8, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no they are also making a new one! those were videos of the wiimake but they are also making a new one :gyroiddance:


----------



## Stardust (Jan 8, 2009)

pikmin ftw


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 8, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*facepalm*

There are the two "Wiimakes" AND a genuine third installment in the Pikmin series being made.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 8, 2009)

Is Pikmin any good?
I've always wondered but I never bothered to rent it or buy it.


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow, please re-name the thread to 'Pikmin Wiimake'.... BECAUSE YOUR VIDEOS SHOW THE REMAKE.
I'm happy they're remaking it. Pikmin is the best gamecube game out there.


----------



## LegoPirate (Jan 9, 2009)

can somebody explain to me what u do in the game pikmin


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 9, 2009)

LegoPirate said:
			
		

> can somebody explain to me what u do in the game pikmin


ok for people who are wondering about pikmin... i have only played number two, but in number two you have to pay back debt of your company by finding treasures and along the way you find pikmin who are there to help defeat monsters and get the treasures... for pikmin 3 i hope that they make a wifi part that would be sooooo fun, like the multiplayer in the 2nd but on wifi!


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 9, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> Is Pikmin any good?
> I've always wondered but I never bothered to rent it or buy it.


deffinately rent it and then if you like it buy it cause some people dont like it but i really like it!


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 10, 2009)

I wasn't really a big Pikmin fan, but i'm thinking of trying this out.


----------



## melly (Jan 10, 2009)

Pikmen is a great game! You get to control an army of pikmen. Animals eatem or squash em, 
You look for items(like a huge wieght or spaceship part)
Its worth it. I say just rent it and see if u like it


----------



## faller1218 (Jan 10, 2009)

There is no pikmin 3


----------



## faller1218 (Jan 10, 2009)

they are porting pikmin 1 onto wii


----------



## Caleb (Jan 10, 2009)

im gonna rent it some time.sounds interesting enough to try.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 10, 2009)

faller1218 said:
			
		

> There is no pikmin 3


yes they are porting 1 and 2 and also making a new 3


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 10, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> Pikmen is a great game! You get to control an army of pikmen. Animals eatem or squash em,
> You look for items(like a huge wieght or spaceship part)
> Its worth it. I say just rent it and see if u like it


dont mean to be rude but it is spelled pikmin... i used to think it was pikman lol


----------



## cody6695 (Jan 10, 2009)

any1 getting on wifi


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 11, 2009)

cody6695 said:
			
		

> any1 getting on wifi


????? what do you  mean?


----------



## lilshortay (Jan 11, 2009)

im playing pikmin 2 right now


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 13, 2009)

ya i was playing that a while ago but school is pissing me off and i dont have much time plus finals are next week nooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DeeeM (Jan 15, 2009)

I just learned about this and I am so excited!  Pikmin got me hooked on Nintendo.  It was the reason why I got a gamecube.  Probably my most anticipated game of the year.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> so i have some stuff on pikmin 3 somewebsites and stuff
> 
> most of this stuff is actually the wiimake of the first pikmin sorry but it is still cool.!
> 
> ...


Again, all of those are the wiimake.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


again yes i know! and i am sorry but they are making a pikmin 3!


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 15, 2009)

DeeeM said:
			
		

> I just learned about this and I am so excited!  Pikmin got me hooked on Nintendo.  It was the reason why I got a gamecube.  Probably my most anticipated game of the year.


ya i think it was like my 3rd game on gc


----------



## melly (Jan 22, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> melly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pikmin hehe I'm a bad speller  
Great game, it's different and fun


----------

